# Lets post funny pics of our chi's



## MisStingerRN

I thought it would be fun to post some funny or less than "ideal" pics of our chi's. I'll start

I wubs it under grandma's couch! Looks I can lick my own nose!









Me'z got da cray eyes and da big ole' necklace momma made'z me wear'z it!


----------



## CindeRae

Ooo, I have a couple.

Here is Cin playing in a box with her sister. We got them at a funny moment!










And here's my best friend's daughter trying to get Cinder to hold still for a picture...so funny.


----------



## jan896

Look Ma... No Ears!!!


----------



## MisStingerRN

Too cute you you guys! 

Chico, I love your piggy ears...thanks for the giggle!


----------



## jan896

MisStingerRN said:


> Too cute you you guys!
> 
> Chico, I love your piggy ears...thanks for the giggle!




LOL thanks.... when he was little(er)  him and buster would rassle for a while and he always had his ears like this when they were done......


----------



## CindeRae

HAHA! Very cute. =)


----------



## sugarbaby

i have a fare few of Kona but these are my favs 





























and my fav funny pic of all  ,taken the day she came home in the car .


----------



## Dragonfly

Those are so cute! lol


----------



## xSamanthax

Awww how cute! and funny too


----------



## sugarbaby

surely there has to be more funny pics out there


----------



## MisStingerRN

sugarbaby said:


> surely there has to be more funny pics out there


Surely!

I love the last pic of Kona!

Sugarbaby, lovin' your new siggy!


----------



## FBRaRrN

Radar." I give up" lol








Here another one of Radar I don't see how he lays like this.lol

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Freckles "mommmmma get it off!"lol








Harry "I iz hyper"
















Boo not long after we got him








Boo a few weeks ago


----------



## MisStingerRN

Heheee, too funny!


----------



## jan896

Love all of the pics here!! makes me smile


----------



## FBRaRrN

Yes all the pics are so funny.Thanks


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

i love this one of bianca, its the eyes!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme




----------



## MisStingerRN

LMAO....loving the "smiling" pics!


----------



## sugarbaby

MisStingerRN said:


> Surely!
> 
> I love the last pic of Kona!
> 
> Sugarbaby, lovin' your new siggy!


Thanks just made it


----------



## sugarbaby

pick of baby love is a classic lol


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

haha she is classic I should take more smilng pics as she smiles on demand lol


----------



## Brodysmom

Oh, I definitely want to join in here! Hilarious pics!!

Here's some bloopers of Brody. ha.

AAAAA CHOOOOOOOO!









OMG - could it get any more embarassing....









I looks like a burrito.









Seriously?









Yeee Haaaaaaaaaaa!









Sour!









Umm.... you can stop laughing now.


----------



## MisStingerRN

Bailey would be so embarrased









Evil eye!


----------



## qtchi

*Venus*

It was windy and sunny when I took most of these pictures. Venus was squinting a lot which always makes a funny picture. My favorite one is when she is sticking out her tongue while she was waiting to get in the house with our Cairn Terrier, Cinderella.


----------



## MisStingerRN

LOL, Brody you are cracking me up! Esp. in the first and last picture!


----------



## flippedstars

Wiiiiiild chiiild (Trigger)  and his friend, Tucker.


----------



## MisStingerRN

heheee, adorable... both of them!


----------



## MisStingerRN

qtchi said:


> It was windy and sunny when I took most of these pictures. Venus was squinting a lot which always makes a funny picture. My favorite one is when she is sticking out her tongue while she was waiting to get in the house with our Cairn Terrier, Cinderella.


They are all cute, but I agree the last one is the best!


----------



## jazzman




----------



## MisStingerRN

Jazzman, LOVE one and three! Great shots!


----------



## sugarbaby

MisStingerRN said:


> Evil eye!


love it lol


----------



## sugarbaby

qtchi said:


> It was windy and sunny when I took most of these pictures. Venus was squinting a lot which always makes a funny picture. My favorite one is when she is sticking out her tongue while she was waiting to get in the house with our Cairn Terrier, Cinderella.


i love the second last one it cracks me up lol


----------



## qtchi

Some of these pictures are hard to believe. They are way too funny that they look posed. I never thought I'd get use out of those funny pictures. Great thread. It finally got me to sign up for Photobucket.


----------



## Jerry'sMom

*It's Always Tabitha.... My Little Clown!*


----------



## YoQuiero

chihuahuasloveme said:


>


LMAO!!!!! Omg, omg, omg.... I'm dying!


Ahh I just got a super funny one of Billa I will have to post when I'm back on the iMac.


----------



## amyscrazy

I got one today of Dutch looking like a little sausage. He is very chunky but here he looks so fat


----------



## MisStingerRN

Thanks for sharing....Tabitha, Jerry, and dutch just made my night!


----------



## cherper

so many funny pics...i like this of leila


----------



## sugarbaby

hahahahaha lol that one of leila looks almost like she is just being born from the angle the pic is taken , and the look on her face is priceless lol

nawww and how sweet is Tabitha .....and little tubby dutch lol


----------



## MisStingerRN

LMAO! Your right Bella! It looks just like she's being born...too, too funny!


----------



## MisStingerRN

Bath time blues!


----------



## Neve38

Oh yeah, i'll have some of this, here's Bailey rising in the morning, not a pretty sight lol










Joy x


----------



## ashleyyvictoria

lol scooting.









haha my poor dolly, she hate dressing up! lol


----------



## Terri

Love these pics!! LOL

Here are some of mine.
Darla running at the camera.








Daisy doing her James Brown impression








Darla letting it all hang out








Not amused with her coat








Oh the shame!


----------



## MisStingerRN

Too cute, Terri!


----------



## MakNLFi

Okay I posted this one in my thread but I had to put it here too:


----------



## MisStingerRN

How adorable!


----------



## ashleyyvictoria




----------



## foggy

For some reason I don't really seem to have many funny ones, although this pic of Roo yawning always makes me smile. hehe.


----------



## MisStingerRN

Awww...too cute, Paula!!


----------



## AllaboutEve

These are brilliant!!! I need to get more Poppy pics on my computer!!


----------



## Georgia24

hahahahahaha


----------



## MisStingerRN

OMG! That first picture is fabulous! Was that taken from the inside of a shirt??


----------



## foggy

LOL!! That first pic is priceless! Made me laugh so much!!


----------



## chideb

Snow break dancing..









Bandy auditioning for "Jaws, the Revenge!"























Bandy laughs at his own jokes!









Playing musical beds and the music stopped..lol









Buster "died" and went to Chi-Heaven!









Kona: "Hey, can a guy be allergic to toys??"

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










"Mom, Cocoa is snarlin' at me!"


----------



## foggy

So many great pics! The musical chairs one is so funny!


----------



## Georgia24

hahahahha the break dancing is great!! lmao!!

** the first pic of jax-- he was inside of a hamper! i found it and laughed for five minutes non stop! haha glad you enjoyed it!!


----------



## Suekadue

This is such a fun thread!!! I made the mistake of reading it at work - now my coworkers are giving me strange looks each time I laugh out loud. I'll post some of my two later tonight - once I'm home from work.


----------



## cherper

The "scooting" pic killed me. Leila does that about everyday (hopefully not anal gland probs) and she usually poops right after. But they look soooooooooo hilarious when they do it, cracks me uppp!


----------



## Suekadue

Here's Max playing with "Big Foot"










Here's Max rolling over trying to get his shirt off.


----------



## dextermom

*Morning face*


----------



## Sundae

HAHA Loove that one of Hannah and Cinder!!! Always thought it was to funny!


----------



## MisStingerRN

Love the first pic of Dexter

And love the second pic of max...he looks like a kungfo fighter! Too cute!


----------



## MndaNGmoe

Haha some of these pics had me cracking up so hard! my boyfriends looking at me like im nuts  cute stuff!


----------



## MisStingerRN

Cute! Got a good chuckle out of the second to last one


----------



## foggy

Was going through my memory card and this made me laugh. I've merged 2 pics together as a before and after, they were taken a couple seconds apart. Roo went from her alien yawn right into looking all demure. hee hee.


----------



## Terri

LOL Paula that is hilarious!!
Like 2 different dogs.
She is a cutie before and after. xx

Oh and i love the little paws crossed.


----------



## MisStingerRN

I love the little crossed paws too...I just adore Roo period...a real little lady!


----------



## Smith

Finger-lickin' good! (Thumb-gnawing good?)


----------



## jazzman

You never need wonder what Mateo is thinking...


----------



## MisStingerRN

I'm loving this thread...thanks for sharing everybody!


----------



## dextermom




----------



## MisStingerRN

Hehee, too funny!! Love the second one!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

LOL great pictures laughter is good for your health :hello1:

(Ricky and Cali)Stop yelling at me!!








(Coco)








(Coco)please no more pictures!!








(Cali)I will never drink that much again


----------



## MisStingerRN

Awww..those are so adorable! I love them!


----------



## alittlebitdramatic

I love these pics! Chis can be so hilarious 

Silly Gypsy


----------



## alittlebitdramatic

It must be a chi thing!! lol












dextermom said:


>


----------



## MisStingerRN

These just make my day!


----------



## pam6400




----------



## MisStingerRN

What is that they are tugging on?? If it's what I think it is I'm LMAO!!


----------



## pam6400

It's exactly what you think it is!!!!! :coolwink:


----------



## LDMomma

Momma, we's possessed.









Could I get a bigger bed?









If u'se going so iz I









Don't make me slap you (Daisy with her brother, Diamond)


----------



## MisStingerRN

pam6400 said:


> It's exactly what you think it is!!!!! :coolwink:


Baw hahahahaa! I sure thougt so  I love the first one!

LDMomma...very cute!


----------



## Tracilea

LOLOLOLOL These pics are hysterical! lol I am actually laughing out loud! lol

Here are a few of my lil pack


----------



## Moony

Here's a few of the funnier ones. Phones don't take the best pictures so I don't save even a quarter of the ones I take. This thread makes me wish I did. Awesome pictures, everyone!!


----------



## MisStingerRN

Oh these pictures just crack me up! They are a great way to lighten the mood!


----------



## Tink

How YOU doin'? 









Jazz in crazy mode.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

Love this found more

Ricky was eaten by a alligator and the cat tried to help him








he likes to monkey around


----------

